# Help picking a router table (craftsman industrial/professional?)



## crhone (Jul 21, 2015)

I have been looking locally for a decent router table for home use. I have not owned one before, so I'm not sure which features are really going to come in handy. I have found a couple different older USA made models new in box at decent prices. 

1. Craftsman Industrial 25490 ~$60 









2. Craftsman Professional 25483 ~$100









Or I could just go buy the new in store model which is more at ~$130.
http://www.sears.com/die-cast-aluminum-router-table/p-00937596000P

Any thoughts or recommendations on these/other products?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you can get a router also...*

Amazon has a table and a router for $131.00.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00HJJ4QEQ/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Or $153.00 with free shipping:
http://www.amazon.com/Craftsman-Rou...8&qid=1437483765&sr=1-5&keywords=router+table

about as simple as it gets:









I'm not a big fan of the small router tables, you can also make your own. There are plans online:

http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-006&ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-gl-gen1&p=simple%20router%20table%20plan&type=


----------



## crhone (Jul 21, 2015)

I already have the router my grandfather gave me for free, and a bunch of router bits I got at a garage sale for $5. The Table you posted is only $60 at sears so through amazon is a poor choice. I like the look of aluminum tops better. http://www.sears.com/craftsman-rout...sellerId=SEARS&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I would just mount your router under a sheet of plywood or MDF, support it on legs or a couple sawhorses, and use it that way for a while. Any straight edge will work for a fence, the bit is not directional like a saw blade so you can just pivot the fence from one end to adjust it.

That will give you a feel for the size and features you want, then build your "ultimate" table, there is a multitude of plans and ideas out there for reference.

No doubt you will end up eventually with more than one table and several routers.


----------



## crhone (Jul 21, 2015)

Any reason not to just buy the $60 aluminum top and use that instead?


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

The $60 piece will probably be fine for light work. Plan on clamping it down to a table because otherwise, it will tip. Adjustments and bit changes are a tremendous pain on these small tables. It doesn't look like it has a split fence, so you may need make something if you're working on any small parts. The built in dust collection will be nice if you have a shop vac. The small table doesn't support larger pieces well, so you'll need some roller stands or other infreed/outfeed support.

If you get into this hobby, you'll eventually upgrade it or build your own. You should be able to get most of your money out of it if you resell it.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry if this comes off as harsh but...

Those little router tables are just junk. They will fight you every step of the way. Better to get a decent router table top such as this. and mount the router on an insert plate. Put it on saw horses at first and then later build a cabinet for it. Use a piece of wood and clamps as a fence to begin, 

Frankly, the best bet is to buy a piece of 3/4" baltic birch plywood and make your own top (and later cabinet). It's not hard and you will be a better craftsman for it. 

This is the second router table I built. I pretty much started from where you are now.


----------



## crhone (Jul 21, 2015)

NickDIY said:


> The $60 piece will probably be fine for light work. Plan on clamping it down to a table because otherwise, it will tip. Adjustments and bit changes are a tremendous pain on these small tables. It doesn't look like it has a split fence, so you may need make something if you're working on any small parts. The built in dust collection will be nice if you have a shop vac. The small table doesn't support larger pieces well, so you'll need some roller stands or other infreed/outfeed support.
> 
> If you get into this hobby, you'll eventually upgrade it or build your own. You should be able to get most of your money out of it if you resell it.


Maybe you can tell with these pictures, I've found some better ones. 
Here's the first one.

















Here's the second one. 
Only thing I notice is the second one seems to have two tracking grooves with rulers in the table instead of one?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

PhilBa said:


> Sorry if this comes off as harsh but...
> 
> Those little router tables are just junk. They will fight you every step of the way. Better to get a decent router table top such as this. and mount the router on an insert plate. Put it on saw horses at first and then later build a cabinet for it. Use a piece of wood and clamps as a fence to begin,
> 
> ...


 Totally disagree. Yes, they are not as good as the one your picture. However, for most of us they do get the job done.

I had a small Craftsman table for many, many years. Now have a somewhat larger (but still portable one) that I got from Rockler. It does all that I want it to do.

George


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

You asked which one to choose, correct? 
If i were in your position I think I'd lean towards the pro model for $100.
It's going to have a couple more user friendly features that you'll enjoy. 

Perhaps in time you'll end up upgrading to a new table with different features but for now that will suffice.


----------



## crhone (Jul 21, 2015)

asevereid said:


> You asked which one to choose, correct?
> If i were in your position I think I'd lean towards the pro model for $100.
> It's going to have a couple more user friendly features that you'll enjoy.
> 
> Perhaps in time you'll end up upgrading to a new table with different features but for now that will suffice.


Any idea what is different between Professional / Industrial? I'm not sure what year these came out but, there seems to be differing opinions on which is considered better. Both are USA made. Aside from the table extensions, I'm just seeing the dual track on the gate and the rulers. Not sure how much of a difference that would really make. Would be nice to know original MSRP on each then I could place the product line better, unless one is much older than the other.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Totally disagree. Yes, they are not as good as the one your picture. However, for most of us they do get the job done.
> 
> I had a small Craftsman table for many, many years. Now have a somewhat larger (but still portable one) that I got from Rockler. It does all that I want it to do.
> 
> George


Well, it's a free country. I wonder how many people buy them and become frustrated to point of giving up? I had to use one when I was helping a friend. It was so squirrelly that I gave up, clamped the work piece and free handed it.


----------



## PhilBa (Jun 30, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Totally disagree. Yes, they are not as good as the one your picture. However, for most of us they do get the job done.
> 
> I had a small Craftsman table for many, many years. Now have a somewhat larger (but still portable one) that I got from Rockler. It does all that I want it to do.
> 
> George


Well, it's a free country. I wonder how many people buy them and become frustrated to point of giving up? I had to use one when I was helping a friend. It was so squirrelly that I gave up, clamped the work piece and free handed it.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Well, it's a free country. I wonder how many people buy them and become frustrated to point of giving up? I had to use one when I was helping a friend. It was so squirrelly that I gave up, clamped the work piece and free handed it.


That may be the reason they are often found for very little money at yard sales. :laughing:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> Sorry if this comes off as harsh but...
> 
> Those little router tables are just junk. They will fight you every step of the way. Better to get a decent router table top such as this. and mount the router on an insert plate. Put it on saw horses at first and then later build a cabinet for it. Use a piece of wood and clamps as a fence to begin,
> 
> ...


You could have easily got a good small shaper for what you have invested in that both time and money wise... 

:yes:

(it may be from Taiwan but still...)


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

For what you're thinking of spending, you might want to check out the Grizzly T10432- compared to the C'man tables, it looks like a lot more table for the money.


----------



## crhone (Jul 21, 2015)

jdonhowe said:


> For what you're thinking of spending, you might want to check out the Grizzly T10432- compared to the C'man tables, it looks like a lot more table for the money.


I apprecaite the alternatives. At this point I may not go with either craftsman, just can't decide. I also need something that will fit in my two car garage that already has two cars and a bunch of other stuff, so some of these giant table ideas don't work either. The second review on amazon for that T10432 is a bit concerning, what are some other similar products with a bit more consistency in quality manufacturing?


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Reading all the posts related to your "router table" choices, your last post may help you decide what SIZE table would fit into your work space. IMO, many woodworkers have a very limited space to store tools and such, and even less space to do projects. A very simple table (top) could be your answer, for now. As stated before, try to get the best table for your $. Learn/practice safe router techniques, and note what features you use/need for a table. It is YOUR choice to find what fits your needs and $ budget. Be safe.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you have a table saw, if space is a factor perhaps mount your router in one of the wings.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodchux said:


> Reading all the posts related to your "router table" choices, your last post may help you decide what SIZE table would fit into your work space. IMO, many woodworkers have a very limited space to store tools and such, and even less space to do projects. A very simple table (top) could be your answer, for now. As stated before, try to get the best table for your $. Learn/practice safe router techniques, and note what features you use/need for a table. It is YOUR choice to find what fits your needs and $ budget. Be safe.


Well written.

George


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I hate the Craftsman tools that have the ribbed tops.
I would rather have a piece of plywood with the router bolted to it.

An aluminum router plate to set into a shop made table is nice.
There a lot of woodworkers here who have posted pics of great tables. 
A table can be as a=simple as a piece of ply with the router mounted in it.
I once made due with a router clamped in a padded vise, with a "fence" clamped to the router base.

But a cheapo table and you will most likely be replacing it before you know it.

Google, "home made router pictures" and will see hundreds from simple to extreme ones.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Maybe a Corian router table top?*

A good router top will have some mass to counter vibrations. All mine are cast iron and heavy so the router runs smooth, no vibrations. 

Here's some interesting discussion on Corian for router tops:

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/11790-corian-router-table-top.html


----------

